# Putty.rnd shows up in my files



## krisfx

I know that it is a windows remote connection file or some sort.

But I dont use it and never have, so should I be worried.


----------



## Phantom010

PuTTY


----------



## krisfx

Ive read that and it doesnt really tell me anything.

All I know is it keeps leaving random files.

Has someone managed to hack me and how do I stop it.

I run vista also


----------



## Phantom010

> *A.5.2 Where does PuTTY store its data?*
> 
> On Windows, PuTTY stores most of its data (saved sessions, SSH host keys) in the Registry. The precise location is
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\SimonTatham\PuTTY
> 
> and within that area, saved sessions are stored under Sessions while host keys are stored under SshHostKeys.
> 
> PuTTY also requires a random number seed file, to improve the unpredictability of randomly chosen data needed as part of the SSH cryptography. This is stored by default in a file called *PUTTY.RND*; this is stored by default in the 'Application Data' directory, or failing that, one of a number of fallback locations. If you want to change the location of the random number seed file, you can put your chosen pathname in the Registry, at
> 
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\SimonTatham\PuTTY\RandSeedFile


Does PuTTY show in your Add/Remove programs?

You can also hit the WindowsKey + R to open the Run box and type in *putty -cleanup*.


----------



## krisfx

Nope neither.


It just creates an Rnd file every so often.


----------



## krisfx

Thanks you helped alot ...


----------



## lunarlander

You may have used another program which has Putty as a built in component. Thats a remote possibility.


----------

